# A Free Lathe For Me



## Elmo (Oct 13, 2016)

I was given an atlas lathe that measures 4 1/2" from the center of the spindle to the ways. Model number 101.27580, serial number 002461. The lead screw and the cross slide screw is missing the nut and worn. The tailstock is in poor condition. Can anyone tell me what I have? It is a change gear lathe, no quick change.
  Elmo


----------



## Elmo (Oct 13, 2016)

Apparently it is just a Craftsman, not Atlas Craftsman. I found a website for parts and they called it a 12".
  Elmo


----------



## Charles Spencer (Oct 13, 2016)

I assume that you found this:

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/6958.pdf


----------



## pollardd (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Elmo,
It sounds like you have an interesting project 
The model number you quoted is for a 12" lathe when I did a quick google.
Yet you say your lathe is only 4 1/2 inches from the center of the spindle to the bed.
On a 12" lathe this should be 6".  This 12" measurement is other wise referred to as the swing.
6" Center Height = 12" Swing.

I have a 10" swing model and my center height is exactly 5" from the long flat bed way.
I use this measurement to set my tools at center height.

From what I understand Craftsman was just Atlas re-badged. 
Other people here may have more ideas why you are seeing this difference in the size.
Did they make a 9" Craftsman ?

You should still be able to find most of the parts you need.  
I managed to replace the half nuts on my lead screw but as you would expect they usually aren't cheap.

Good luck and keep us posted with your restore.
David


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 13, 2016)

Elmo,

Sears or Craftsman 101.27580 is the model number for a 12x24 Atlas built lathe (101. means Atlas or later Clausing/Atlas).  As David said, it should measure 6" from the tip of a dead center in the spindle to the top surface plane of the ways.  The 27580 being 24" between centers and a change gear model is probably the rarest of all of the 1/2" bed machines.  It was made from late 1957 until 1966.

Atlas did build a 9" in four different bed lengths.  And Sears sold it first under the Metalcraft badge and then very briefly with a Craftsman badge.  It was superceded in the Sears catalogs by three slightly different 12" machines.  If your machine really does measure 4.5" from center of spindle to top of ways, it would be a 9" machine (in U.S. parlance - the British would call it a 4-1/2").  Best thing to do is to post a side view photo of it and one of us will ID it for you.

If it is a 101.27580, you will find a parts manual for it in Downloads.  It is one of the manuals that covers several models.


----------



## pollardd (Oct 13, 2016)

I knew Robert would know


----------



## Elmo (Oct 14, 2016)

O K folks had a senior moment when I measured it. I used A framing square to measure and read the inside scale. Should have had a clue from the 8" four jaw chuck. It isa 12". Sorry for the misinformation! 
 Elmo


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 14, 2016)

congratulations on the free lathe!
now the real fun begins!!!


----------

